# Wtt 2012 sept/oct/nov/dec. Buddy? <3



## opalfruits

Hello we are waiting until mid Sept to have my implanon removed and was wondering if anyone is WTT around the same time :hugs:

It seems like forever away hmmpphh :coffee:
BUT I now it will fly by :happydance:

I feel nervous even at this early stage of thinking, planning, discussing, saving ect. :wacko:

I have two children already a 6 year old son and 3 year old daughter so this will be baby no:3 for us :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing: -so lots of this lol!!!

I aim to lose weight first, around three stone in 10 months :)

So thats me and my plans, I'd love a buddy to share this with, as none of my friends are pregs or want to be haha xx


----------



## goddess25

opalfruits I can be a buddy..

I am planning on #3 in September. It may be sooner it may be later, or it may be never. My hubby has not agreed yet to #3 however I am confident that he will.

I have an almost 3 year old boy and an almost 1 year old girl. Lots of fun, but lots of hard work too.
I have also had 2 losses.

I have PCOS so I am fully expecting another M/C before I successfully conceive again.


----------



## teacup

I can be a buddy too! We'll be trying for #1 on Sept 2012, after our wedding. Can't wait! :happydance: I'm sure as it gets closer I'll suddenly get cold feet though and worry I'm not ready. :dohh:


----------



## opalfruits

Hello Goddess25, I'm 25 too :) 

I have a little boy Harry who will be 7 soon and a daughter Phoebe who turned 3 sept just gone, they are both amazing children, they can be a handful but they are at an age where they do their own thing for most of the time :)

It does sound like you have your hands full too! Ahh your children are adorable!!! 
So I'm having my implanon out in the middle of sept and expecting to catch around dec-march really, it takes us a while and we have a MC history, although they are early on, but still u know..

So that's a bit about us, hubby doesn't mind having another because the gap will be 5 years since our last so we will have had a bit of a break :)

He is not happy about the fact I want to vba2c as our babies are big, he supports me but wants me to speak to docs/MW'S before he will feel happy, thing is I know he is not going to be a great amount of support if I do try to vbac...... he loves me and will be there fr me but I will know that he is stressing and I dont want that to stress me to a point where it affects me u know, any way I'm prattling on! hahaha

I'm sure your hubby will agree when the time comes as both children will be older and if you are like me it will take you a while until baby is actually born and with you, by then your kids will be 2 years older than they are now ;) x x


----------



## opalfruits

teacup said:


> I can be a buddy too! We'll be trying for #1 on Sept 2012, after our wedding. Can't wait! :happydance: I'm sure as it gets closer I'll suddenly get cold feet though and worry I'm not ready. :dohh:

Awww cograts first of all on the up coming wedding and again in thinking of starting a family :D 

yep the more buddys the better, ive written about me in the post above :thumbup:

I can honestly say.... I've had cold feet even as we are trying, I don't think you ever feel ready, I had doubts with no2 if we could afford it if we were ready then I miscarried and then it hit home how much I wanted another child.... 
so now we are planning no3 and im getting butterflies already he he he xxx


----------



## teacup

Awww I'm sure you'll be ready for #3. I think that once you have 2 then a third won't make a huge difference financially because you already have all the baby clothes etc. I'm excited now but sad that next Sept feels a long way off. I'm 25 too by the way! :haha: (turn 26 next October)


----------



## opalfruits

teacup said:


> Awww I'm sure you'll be ready for #3. I think that once you have 2 then a third won't make a huge difference financially because you already have all the baby clothes etc. I'm excited now but sad that next Sept feels a long way off. I'm 25 too by the way! :haha: (turn 26 next October)


All 25 that's mad! :flower:

My mum tells me the jump from two to three is huge, as you are then outnumbered I don't think it will impact too much on us though as our eldest will be 8/9 and our daughter 4 or 5 so quite independent in lots of ways :)

Oh once my children are finished with thier clothes and toys I get rid of them I don't have any real storage space here, and I always either give them to charity or friends or I sell them. So I will be starting from scratch, I have helped a lot of people with baby equipment and toys so it would be nice if they returned the favor lol :blush:

But these are the things we consider ehh, I do still however have a cot and my pram so thats two expenses accounted for :)


----------



## opalfruits

Dont be sad about how far away it is, as the wedding will take up ALL of your thoughts and time... and cash hehe, it will zoom by and august will be here and you will be shocked that next month you will be trying for a baby :D x x


----------



## teacup

Yeah I'm sure it will come around quickly. Once it's Spring it will only be a few months off! I'm just impatient :haha: Also I get worried if we might have an 'accident' and then I wont fit into my wedding dress! :haha:


----------



## opalfruits

yeah, I had that worry as we were on the mini pill and I'd forget to take it and also suffer with I.B.S so I used to panic that it went right through me (sorry tmi)
But everything was fine in the end, I was so stressed I don't think we cold have caught anyway tbh.... (Hubby became ill=lost job ect) 
Gosh I'm moaning like a gudd'un today he he he, ohh it is all so exciting issn't it?
So how do you feel at the mo are you a broody type? xx


----------



## teacup

Yeah I'm quite broody. I have been wanting a baby since August, and we even tried one month. But then I decided I would rather wait until we're married, and then my OH asked me to marry him in November! I keep toying with the idea of changing the wedding date a bit earlier, but the only available dates the venue has is end of May. (Which seems a bit soon). 

I found out recently that one of my sisters are pregnant and her due date is just a few days before our wedding so she might not be able to come. :cry: Also my other sister is trying for her second baby at the moment, and my brother and his wife are expecting a baby in April! So I'm the only one who is still not married/with child. I'm really sad that my sister (who was also meant to be a bridesmaid) is unlikely to be able to come to the wedding. Especially since she knew the date before TTC. :nope: I would have waited that one month if I were her!

Oh well. At least I'm closer than ever to starting a family. Also even if I was married now it isn't the right time to TTC because I have a big project on at work that wont end any time soon. 

How long have you been wanting #3 ? Do you think this will be your last or do you want more eventually? :flower:


----------



## opalfruits

My honest advice would be... just do it! bring the wedding forward! At least then your sister will be able to come and you could start trying in march :D ! Now that's exciting!!! 
I know how you feel with the work thing but trust me things will work out they will find someone to pick u where you left off quite quickly and you will be able to go back when you are ready, so I wouldn't even consider it, life is short you know, be happy and go for the things you want! If it were me, I would marry in may too me it makes sense, at least then it will only be 8-12 short weeks before you start trying, then you could announce it at the wedding :D as a first time mummy I don't think you would show before 12 weeks, but boobies may get swollen he he he! 
seriously though you are settled, you have a man who adores you and all your fam are having babies I'd go for sooner rather than later 
I'm being such a baby pusher he he he! But I have been through quite a bit in my life and I realize life is short now matter how young you are and in life we should do the things that make us happy <3


----------



## Sam 121

Hi Ladies, we are looking at ttc around dec 2012 or earlier ! OH would like a September baby but I dont mind x


----------



## goddess25

I am a total baby pusher too, I just want everyone to feel what I do.

I can imagine it being difficult when your entire family are getting pregnant and trying around you. I would so go for it. I didn't start showing until very late first time about 19 weeks and I was very small at term with both kids. It could easily have been camouflaged with the right dress.

I am quite broody too which is odd since I have 2 kids, but you get broody for the little snuffly new born.


----------



## opalfruits

Sam 121 said:


> Hi Ladies, we are looking at ttc around dec 2012 or earlier ! OH would like a September baby but I dont mind x

Hello welcome yey there is quite a few of us now xx


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> I am a total baby pusher too, I just want everyone to feel what I do.
> 
> I can imagine it being difficult when your entire family are getting pregnant and trying around you. I would so go for it. I didn't start showing until very late first time about 19 weeks and I was very small at term with both kids. It could easily have been camouflaged with the right dress.
> 
> I am quite broody too which is odd since I have 2 kids, but you get broody for the little snuffly new born.

I'm so glad you have said you are too he he I feel the same way I get so much enjoyment from others pregnancies too!!

I would deffo bring it forward too :) and with no2 I did not show until I was 4 months :)

Oh the snuffly new born awww you got me going now :baby: I love being pregnant too just feeling the movemnts and bonding before they are born getting to know thier personality when carrying them, eeeeeeeeee im so excited :happydance:


----------



## teacup

Aww thanks for the advice ladies. :flower: I would love to bring the date forward but my OH isn't keen on changing it (we already changed it once!). His best man lives in another country and may not have time to save enough money for the flight if we changed it. Also the other date they have would be more expensive because it's at the weekend. Also there is a chance that some of the things we booked for the day wouldn't be available to change date. :nope:

I think I'll stick with our original plan. :thumbup: It gives us longer to save money and plan things properly. :flower: I'm sure it will come around quick - I'm just being impatient! It doesn't help that my OH has already given our future baby a nickname. :haha: Makes me want to meet it even more!

Yay quite a few of us TTC Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec 2012 :happydance: Aww snuffly newborn. :kiss: :baby:


----------



## excited07

Hi ladies, I am also wtt in sept or oct as we would like a summer baby this time, we already have 2 dd and they are both winter babies, I'm so excited I just hope the next few months go quite quick


----------



## opalfruits

hiya excited07, welcome hun! yey there is going to be loads of us, I hope it goes fast :D


----------



## goddess25

I want a summer baby too. Both kids so far were born one week apart in february. Another month at least would be good for me ;)

I love to be pregnant too, there is nothing better than feeling your baby move inside of you.. and feeling the difference. My son didn't move very much.. and I never felt my daughter move until late as my placenta was in front.. but then she bounced around like crazy. The excitement of getting close to due date and being in labour... ah I am super excited too. Although lets try and remember some of the bad points so we don't get too ahead of ourselves... awful morning sickness (all day vomiting till 5-16 weeks first time and 5-18 weeks 2nd time. That I am not looking forward too. :(


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> I want a summer baby too. Both kids so far were born one week apart in february. Another month at least would be good for me ;)
> 
> I love to be pregnant too, there is nothing better than feeling your baby move inside of you.. and feeling the difference. My son didn't move very much.. and I never felt my daughter move until late as my placenta was in front.. but then she bounced around like crazy. The excitement of getting close to due date and being in labour... ah I am super excited too. Although lets try and remember some of the bad points so we don't get too ahead of ourselves... awful morning sickness (all day vomiting till 5-16 weeks first time and 5-18 weeks 2nd time. That I am not looking forward too. :(

I did not get morning sickness with my boy, well before I found out I was pregnant at 10 weeks I had gone off my food and was sick one night after attempting a pot noodle he he he, but I did not think anything of it but that was it, my duaghter however from 4 weeks pregnant to 16 I could not eat or drink anything but back tea no sugar and dry toast towards 4-5pm I couldnt manage a fruit smoothie some days or another slice of dry toast but that was it it was soul destroying! the weight i'd lost helped me to not gain any though so that was great, by ditching 20lbs to begin with I didnt really gain anything in the end, yey! and yes there were cream cakes, i just walked alot hahaha, none of this puts me off though :) I know I will feel very differently when Im going through it again, I do have a journal I kept while pregs with my daughter, maybe I should read it hahaha, xx I know for sure it wrote all the awful things down because I knew I'd be broody again some day soon and I did read it two years ago and thought nahhh, its too soon! I think thats why I'm scared to read it, denial is such a warm fluffy bubble hehehehe:haha:


----------



## opalfruits

as for when we have the baby, well we have one in sept and one in april so I guess june would be nice.... we shall see you can't predict these things, well we can't as we dont really have a pattern of how quickly we conceive, my friends will all say oh it always happens the first or second or third try, we havnt a clue as we did not know we were pregs the first time and second time round we came off the pill so?? and then we were trying for a girl so we'd only do it to plan which was often a few days before ovulation and not again for the rest of the month, then it took 5 attempts, with our son we did risk it a few times in two months and thats around about when we caught, so i guess we are normal catching time???


----------



## ladylou86

hi there

im also 25 and will be trying for no3 in around september would love to be ur buddy
i cant wait to try but it seems so long away :-(


----------



## opalfruits

ladylou86 said:


> hi there
> 
> im also 25 and will be trying for no3 in around september would love to be ur buddy
> i cant wait to try but it seems so long away :-(

It does seem ages away, It's not so bad for me though as I need to lose a significant amount of weight in 9 months so I will be focusing on that along side my work and current education plus changing career I have more than enough to occupy my thoughts hehehe :wacko:

yikes looks scary in black n white :blush:

I guess what I'm trying to say is the only way to not go nuts is to focus on other things and distract your self.
easer said than done eh:blush:
Just today I was in ASDA and walked past the baby clothes and I nearly melted I may have let out a tiny squeel :dohh:

So that is my advice, all things said it is a while off yet and I will be very happy to be your buddy and we can talk each other through all of the craziness that lies ahead of us......

Oh so today I saw ovulation sticks and had to buy them I'm quite sure I don't ovulate as I am on the implanon and haven't been visited by AF since march 09 Hmmpphhh, 

What's your situation? xx :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I was in a store similar to ASDA today and there was a huge clearance sale on, I bought a bunch of things for Livi and I saw the cutest clothes for a newborn for only $3 so really cheap.

I kept a journal too with both kiddo's and its nice to look back on.

I had threatened miscarriages with both so lots of bleeding, lots of nausea and once I got into 16 weeks ish both were pretty ok.

I lost tonnes of weight both times like you so at the end of both pregnancies I was about 7lb heavier so not too bad.

I dont get huge bumps so its still easy to sleep and get about so that is really good.


----------



## mom2pne

Hello, My name is Simone (38). I have 5 boys (17, 15, 5, 5, & 2) and 3 angels. I had my last m/c in March and would have loved to have tried again for number 6, but my dh has trying for another baby until September. 

I have 3 April babies. My oldest was born on the 12th (edd April 7th, 1994) and my twins were born on the 6th (edd May 1st, 2006) after being induced due to severe pelvic pain. They almost were Trent's 12th birthday present. lol I have a late July baby. He was actually due the 16th and I was induced on the 28th. 12 days late and in one of the hottest July's on record for Milwaukee. My youngest was born September 8th, 2009 (edd September 13th) and I was induced with him also. But because I caught Fifth Disease from my twins in late June/ early July and had weekly u/s's to make sure he wasn't anemic and had a couple of scares and was worried so my OB said she'd induce after Labor Day if I didn't have and as so many were being induced or planned c-sec's for 9/9/09 babies. We chose the 8th. 

My oldest was the only one I went into labor on my own, but it was not easy. I had my membranes stripped 3 times. The week before my due date, on my due date and on the 11th. That last one and setting up an induction for April 13th is what caused me to go into labor. Trent didn't want to have Friday the 13th birthday ever. I had no clue what was going on when it started at about 4pm after getting home from my appointment. *TMI* I kept having to use the bathroom and when I wiped there was blood and quite a bit of it. I was cramping. I couldn't get hold of my bf. I called my OB and he said I could go to the hospital and get checked and if they felt like they wanted to keep me they could. I finally got a hold of my bf and we got to the hospital at about 8pm. Had him finally at 9:50am. So I hope to labor at home as long as possible with my next.

GL to all of us!

*Opalfruits* Congrats on your upcoming :wedding: !


----------



## goddess25

Welcome mom2pne... wow 5 boys you must be super busy.

Hope you manage to have your labour at home as much as you can next time, providing your baby cooperates. 

Details of my previous births:

1. EDD 15th Feb 2009 - born Feb 18th weighed 8lb10oz. Went into labour 9pm and gave birth 7am the next morning so 10 hours in total. Got to the hospital at 9.5cm dilated, membranes ruptured, started pushing. Pushed for almost 3.5 hours, then my MW got a OB to do an exam and baby had slight shoulder dystocia. Taken to OR for C section/forceps delivery. The OB managed forceps but was left with massive 3rd degree tearing.

2. EDD 28th Feb 2011 - born 25th Feb weighed 7lb10oz. Went into labour at 3.30am baby born just after 7am. Very quick. Laboured at home, got into hospital for pushing. Baby was born 'in the caul' she was still in the amniotic sac.

I am planning on having a home birth next time.


----------



## ladylou86

It does seem ages away, It's not so bad for me though as I need to lose a significant amount of weight in 9 months so I will be focusing on that along side my work and current education plus changing career I have more than enough to occupy my thoughts hehehe :wacko:

yikes looks scary in black n white :blush:

I guess what I'm trying to say is the only way to not go nuts is to focus on other things and distract your self.
easer said than done eh:blush:
Just today I was in ASDA and walked past the baby clothes and I nearly melted I may have let out a tiny squeel :dohh:

So that is my advice, all things said it is a while off yet and I will be very happy to be your buddy and we can talk each other through all of the craziness that lies ahead of us......

Oh so today I saw ovulation sticks and had to buy them I'm quite sure I don't ovulate as I am on the implanon and haven't been visited by AF since march 09 Hmmpphhh, 

What's your situation? xx :hugs:[/QUOTE]

im on implanon also im getting it out next week so i can make sure i know my cycles better by september. 

I keep walking past baby stiff n i cant help but buy the odd bits here n there :happydance: i love it but its all part of the plan buy little bits from now on as we got rid ov everything and it seem to help but there is only so much u can buy in unisex

My 2 girls will help keep me occupied but they really want a baby a baby aswell bless them

i have a few pregnancy tests sitting in my bathroom cupboard n i cant wait to be taking them its all very exciting.

sorry to ask but i am very new to this what does AV mean :blush:

Im very happy you will be my buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## ladylou86

oh am also planning on loosing around 2 stone so hopefullu it will keep me busy


----------



## opalfruits

ladylou86 said:


> It does seem ages away, It's not so bad for me though as I need to lose a significant amount of weight in 9 months so I will be focusing on that along side my work and current education plus changing career I have more than enough to occupy my thoughts hehehe :wacko:
> 
> yikes looks scary in black n white :blush:
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is the only way to not go nuts is to focus on other things and distract your self.
> easer said than done eh:blush:
> Just today I was in ASDA and walked past the baby clothes and I nearly melted I may have let out a tiny squeel :dohh:
> 
> So that is my advice, all things said it is a while off yet and I will be very happy to be your buddy and we can talk each other through all of the craziness that lies ahead of us......
> 
> Oh so today I saw ovulation sticks and had to buy them I'm quite sure I don't ovulate as I am on the implanon and haven't been visited by AF since march 09 Hmmpphhh,
> 
> What's your situation? xx :hugs:

im on implanon also im getting it out next week so i can make sure i know my cycles better by september. 

I keep walking past baby stiff n i cant help but buy the odd bits here n there :happydance: i love it but its all part of the plan buy little bits from now on as we got rid ov everything and it seem to help but there is only so much u can buy in unisex

My 2 girls will help keep me occupied but they really want a baby a baby aswell bless them

i have a few pregnancy tests sitting in my bathroom cupboard n i cant wait to be taking them its all very exciting.

sorry to ask but i am very new to this what does AV mean :blush:

Im very happy you will be my buddy. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Oh did I write AV sorry I meant AF which is "aunt flow", = time of the month :)

That is so weird you should write that because just today I've booked to have my Implanon out and I want to go on the mini pill coz I have "bleeds" with the mini pill plus I cant get pregnant at this weight I have 50-60lbs to lose by sept My aim is 50lbs which I have done before in 8 months so fingeres crossed he he, I gained soooooooo much weight on this implanon (another reason to have the horrid thing out) so I plan to take the mini pill until sort of may june time then use condoms until we go on holiday in sept the its :sex: ALL THE WAY 
ha ha ha that icon gives me the giggles! Mega rude!

I'm chuffed you are my buddy as we seem to be quite similar in intentions :happydance:

I know how you feel with the baby stuff I'm not going to buy much this time if I'm honest as we are going with team yellow! and not finding out the sex of the baby :) so yeah I agree there is not much you can buy anyway and it will be exciting for family to rush out and buy a lil something in pink or blue, kinda takes all the fun away from them when you have everything already :)

Crazy that we are both having our implanons out next weeks I'm having mine out tues morn, maybe we could compare experiences lol xxx :hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Hello to all and welcome :) !!!


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> Welcome mom2pne... wow 5 boys you must be super busy.
> 
> Hope you manage to have your labour at home as much as you can next time, providing your baby cooperates.
> 
> Details of my previous births:
> 
> 1. EDD 15th Feb 2009 - born Feb 18th weighed 8lb10oz. Went into labour 9pm and gave birth 7am the next morning so 10 hours in total. Got to the hospital at 9.5cm dilated, membranes ruptured, started pushing. Pushed for almost 3.5 hours, then my MW got a OB to do an exam and baby had slight shoulder dystocia. Taken to OR for C section/forceps delivery. The OB managed forceps but was left with massive 3rd degree tearing.
> 
> 2. EDD 28th Feb 2011 - born 25th Feb weighed 7lb10oz. Went into labour at 3.30am baby born just after 7am. Very quick. Laboured at home, got into hospital for pushing. Baby was born 'in the caul' she was still in the amniotic sac.
> 
> I am planning on having a home birth next time.

well done on both your births hun you did amazingly well :hugs:, gutted for you about the tear,:nope: but at least its not something that, may prevent you having your home birth, :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Like a few of you, I have about 50lb I would like to lose before September too. It will be nice to support each other through our weight loss too.


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> Like a few of you, I have about 50lb I would like to lose before September too. It will be nice to support each other through our weight loss too.

Oh great yes! :) well I joined today at weightwatchers :thumbup:
And day one has gone great :) I will be weighing every tuesday so I will update my weightloss, Maybe I'll do a ticker

I'm hoping having my implanon out will budge a few pounds in its self as I have put on over 2.5 stone in two years with it :growlmad: :blush:

I'm having that out next tuesday :happydance:

I will be going on the mini pill as I lost 50lbs with the mini pill a few years ago so I know it does not hinder my weight loss :thumbup:

I think it's great other consider thier health when WTT too, Ive done it both ways with my lil boy I gained 4st and was like a mammoth coming out of it :haha: it hindered my recovery and i felt horrible.

but with my girl I lost weight before 49lbs, and kept it off all the way through and lost a few pounds well 20lbs in the first 16 weeks due to sickness so when I gained those (as we do) :blush: it didnt matter too much :winkwink: anyway my recovery was SOOOOO FAST I felt really well, I discharged my self after 24 hours of the c-section and went home :D It helped mentally too to feel lighter on my feet and wear nice things when visitors came over.


----------



## mom2pne

Great job, opalfruits! I was just looking at WW.com and feel I should join. Now to only convince the money spent will be well worth it! I just don't understand how the points work. 

I had lost 30+ pounds last year and stayed the same from September's weigh in until November. Then in December until yesterday I have gained 6 pounds. I am at 277 pounds and would like to lose as much as I can before ttc.


----------



## opalfruits

mom2pne said:


> Great job, opalfruits! I was just looking at WW.com and feel I should join. Now to only convince the money spent will be well worth it! I just don't understand how the points work.
> 
> I had lost 30+ pounds last year and stayed the same from September's weigh in until November. Then in December until yesterday I have gained 6 pounds. I am at 277 pounds and would like to lose as much as I can before ttc.

Wow! well done on the thirty pound weight loss!! :happydance:
6lbs over xmas really snt that bad going at all, I've gained ten ha ha opps! :blush:

The money to me, is saved by not paying for takeaways or junk food or even booze at the weekend, I still drink on a sat night, but I would drink twice on the weekend before and have two takeaways and then id have "nibbles" with the drink more money again..... :blush: it sure does add up

I just see it as a healthy swap, I pay for reassurance weight loss tips and encouragement, I know unless I lose weigh my OH will not try for a baby which is a huge motivation, now that sounds harsh BUT when I was very poorly with our first child and my body struggled with all the weight and major surgery and he wont risk it :kiss: hes a sweetie really, besides he likes for me too feel healthy and have a spring in my step im currently in size 20 clothes and want to be a small size 14 im a curvy girl and size 14 suits me so thats 50-60lbs for me and I intend to lose it by mid sept to oct :thumbup:

Its only been one day but I feel very positive about it already, my children will be eating more healthily too, they eat fruit and veg but not salad or smoothies or soup, so just today they had fruit smoothies made with just fruit and a splash of cranberry juice and they ate salad with thier dinner so I feel happy that they will benefit from it too :)

The monthly plan works out a little cheaper which is better.

It would be amazing to go on holiday this sept and feel nice in a swimsuit too so I have a few goals, :)

what are your goals? xxx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a good plan all round.

I was thinking about doing online WW too, but I am not sure. I joined the biggest loser as its such an inspirational show, it was a 3 month starter thing which has now ran out.

My problem is I have quite severe PCOS so losing weight is very very hard for me. I am about a UK size 18 ish right now. I can lose weight but it has to be with exercise so finding time for that is going to be hard. I lost a tonne of weight before at the gym but I had a personal trainer to motivate me. I got down to a UK 10-12 very comfortable 12 but it was a wee bit too skinny for me as I am curvy and meant to be bigger so a 14 would be my ideal too. 

Great to get the kids eating healthier too. 

I started my diet on Sunday so this is D3 for me and so far so good. My husband and I are about to put our house for sale, buy a new house, move and hopefully get a new job by the end of February so lots of stressful things in a short time. I am a bit of an emotional eater so I may fall off the wagon. Plus my son is an absolute horror right now and we are really struggling with him.

We all have a great aim though. I will aim for 50lb weight loss and see what happens.


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> Sounds like a good plan all round.
> 
> I was thinking about doing online WW too, but I am not sure. I joined the biggest loser as its such an inspirational show, it was a 3 month starter thing which has now ran out.
> 
> My problem is I have quite severe PCOS so losing weight is very very hard for me. I am about a UK size 18 ish right now. I can lose weight but it has to be with exercise so finding time for that is going to be hard. I lost a tonne of weight before at the gym but I had a personal trainer to motivate me. I got down to a UK 10-12 very comfortable 12 but it was a wee bit too skinny for me as I am curvy and meant to be bigger so a 14 would be my ideal too.
> 
> Great to get the kids eating healthier too.
> 
> I started my diet on Sunday so this is D3 for me and so far so good. My husband and I are about to put our house for sale, buy a new house, move and hopefully get a new job by the end of February so lots of stressful things in a short time. I am a bit of an emotional eater so I may fall off the wagon. Plus my son is an absolute horror right now and we are really struggling with him.
> 
> We all have a great aim though. I will aim for 50lb weight loss and see what happens.

Well done on starting to lose weight! :)
Oh My! That is alot of stress :o All the best with you endevours :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Are you going to go to meetings? Or just do it online?


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> Are you going to go to meetings? Or just do it online?

I am going to the meeting because, personally they help me.
When week by week and month by month pass its easy to slip up and give your self a "break" fully intending to start again monday lol (me anyway) So i find that by going to weekly meetings even if I slip up one or two days I know I have to face the music in the next meeting so I be really really good then, it keeps me motivated to not give in :shrug: I dont know why, I guess I just set my mind to the fact I am going every week so my eating habits stay good to avoid the guilt of a gain he he he :blush:


----------



## goddess25

Yeah makes sense. I am going to do it myself for a few weeks and see how it goes. Super tired this week. We have the photographer/videographer coming round tomorrow to film our house as its going on the market a week today. I have been cleaning and running around like crazy. Not able to do very much when the kids are up. OH doesn't get out of bed till mid day and he leaves again for work at 6pm so I generally do alot of cleaning when kids are in bed for the night. Cleaning from 8 - 12 pm every night this week so far. Our realtor wants all traces of children erased from the house just for the pictures then we can bring a lot of it back in, and for viewings keep it minimal. Its understandable with 2 young kids you do gather up a huge amount of crap. Plus all the small kids stuff, swing/exersaucer etc all take up a lot of room.

I so didn't want to get up this morning.. however at least after tomorrow afternoon we can relax for a few days. Our first open house will be next Sunday. After tomorrow I can concentrate on my job interview which is on Monday morning. 

Diet going well so far. I have been having a tonne of headaches this week, probably a combination of a bit of stress, tiredness but I also think its the lack of sugar, as I don't eat much but I do eat sweets.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all. me and DH are talking a TTC in mid sept. We just had our baby girl Aaryella Rose 11/19/11. i want to have them close together.. DH also has 3 other kids DS 13, DD 11 who live with there mom and visits us on weekends and DD6 who lives with us. so it will make #5 for us!! Im super excited for sept to come and hopefully get pregnant right away i cant wait to b pregnant again i miss it lol!!


----------



## goddess25

Hoping that your time waiting is quick. Welcome.


----------



## goddess25

3lb lost in first week so super chuffed. ONLY 57 to go ;) :rofl:


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> 3lb lost in first week so super chuffed. ONLY 57 to go ;) :rofl:

WELL DONE!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jary

Hello!

Me and my partner are aiming for sept 2012 date for ttc.

I'll be a ttc buddy!


----------



## teacup

Jary said:


> Hello!
> 
> Me and my partner are aiming for sept 2012 date for ttc.
> 
> I'll be a ttc buddy!

Are you WTT for #1? :flower: I feel a bit left out here as the only one without kids so far!


----------



## opalfruits

Hiya, all girlies from all walks of life welcome here :D the more the better :)


----------



## goddess25

Teacup I can imagine how you feel but know that we are all here to support each other while we are wtt. 
You are not alone in how you feel in terms of wanting kids. It's kind of wierd even though I have 2 I feel the same as I did before kids in terms of wanting more and broodyness. 

We have experience in childcare and labour but your feelings are just as valid as ours. 

I am rambling a bit sorry but hope you get what I mean.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Jary.


----------



## bbygurl719

i agree with that!! even tho i just had my daughter


----------



## Jary

Are you WTT for #1? :flower: I feel a bit left out here as the only one without kids so far![/QUOTE]

Yes it'll be No1!

I've been wanting to be a mum for so long now because partner and I are so comfortable with each other, but I needed to finish nurse training in order to be in a better position. Can't believe that time is nearly here!

Are you aiming for sept?


----------



## Jary

goddess25 said:


> Welcome Jary.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## teacup

Jary said:


> teacup said:
> 
> Are you WTT for #1? :flower: I feel a bit left out here as the only one without kids so far!
> 
> Yes it'll be No1!
> 
> I've been wanting to be a mum for so long now because partner and I are so comfortable with each other, but I needed to finish nurse training in order to be in a better position. Can't believe that time is nearly here!
> 
> Are you aiming for sept?Click to expand...

I've just seen you're from Dorset too! That's funny. Yes my partner and I are getting married beginning of Sept and hope to try straight afterwards. I'm 25 and my partner is 35 and we've been together over 3 years now. My brother is expecting his first child this April, and my Sister is expecting hers around my wedding day. Also my other sister is currently TTC for #2 so I am feeling very left out at the moment! :cry:

To everyone: How long have you been broody for? Do you hope for a boy or girl? :baby:


----------



## tuesday_

Hi, ladies! :hi:

Wanted to come introduce myself as OH and I have just decided that we are going to start TTC in November/December! I'm so excited! :happydance:

Looking forward to getting to know some others with a similar TTC date. :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

i cant say ive been broody for to long since i just had my daughter in november but i miss being pregnant feeling her kick and move was the most amazing feelings in the world.. im hoping we have a boy but my DH is a girl maker lol


----------



## Jary

teacup said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> Are you WTT for #1? :flower: I feel a bit left out here as the only one without kids so far!
> 
> Yes it'll be No1!
> 
> I've been wanting to be a mum for so long now because partner and I are so comfortable with each other, but I needed to finish nurse training in order to be in a better position. Can't believe that time is nearly here!
> 
> Are you aiming for sept?Click to expand...
> 
> I've just seen you're from Dorset too! That's funny. Yes my partner and I are getting married beginning of Sept and hope to try straight afterwards. I'm 25 and my partner is 35 and we've been together over 3 years now. My brother is expecting his first child this April, and my Sister is expecting hers around my wedding day. Also my other sister is currently TTC for #2 so I am feeling very left out at the moment! :cry:
> 
> To everyone: How long have you been broody for? Do you hope for a boy or girl? :baby:Click to expand...

I'm not originally from Dorset, my partner is but I fell in love with the area and so decided id move down here once finished with uni :)

And not to worry! like it was mentioned earlier, everyone here is waiting eagerly! If the past 3 years is anything to go by, then September will be here in no time. I was always thinking that once i became a nurse we could start a family and it seemed like 3 years was a long time (4 by the time we try) but it really isnt.

I know what you mean, tho. at my temp job, there was a nurse who was expecting, my partners auntie had a baby girl on 20/12/11 and she is adorable and watching One Born Every Minute doesnt help either.


As for being broody....probably when i got together with my partner. I thought 'yep, found my ideal bloke. Happy to settle down and start a family.'


Hello tuesday_!


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Tuesday.

I guess I have been broody for abour 4 months ish. DD is 10.5 months so the baby stage is well and truly gone. She is in her own room, walking with her walker and crawling around, saying a few words and I miss the cuddly baby stage. I miss my baby bump, I miss feeling a baby inside me, I miss the excitement of not knowing what this child will be like and what sex they are.

In terms of gender not too bothered I have one of each right now which is great, either would be fine. I think my son would like another boy to play with but I really don't mind. I am super lucky already.


----------



## goddess25

Tuesday which part of Sweden are you from? I have a few friends in Sweden but mostly from Copenhagen.


----------



## HazzaB

Hello all! 
I am WTT baby #1. We are planning on TTC Nov/Dec. Would love a WTT buddy. :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Welcome HazzaB.. hope the wait for all of us is pretty quick. At least we have this board to keep us entertained for a bit.


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey girlies,

Can I join you all. Currently have a gorgeous little boy who is 14 months so waiting until around Aug/Sep/Oct time to try. Not sure which one yet hehe. Im really excited to be pregnant again and cant wait to give my little boy a sibling. Our main thing we would like to do between now and then is to start saving hard for a deposit for a new house. We currently have a 2 bedroom house which now has minimum equity in it so basically we have to save a deposit from scratch :( But im sure we will get there hopefully - we are rubbish at saving hehe but for me the motivation is to have 2 gorgeous children in a lovely detached 3 bedroom home :) Not asking for much eh?


----------



## goddess25

Babeonthego... I know what you mean.. we are currently in a 3 bedroom townhouse, we have lots of facilities in our complex, lots of play ground areas, a pool, hot tub and a few other bits however we have no garden and we really need more space plus we pay a monthly fee which is quite big so looking for 4 bedroom detached house too. Hope the savings go well. Welcome.


----------



## Sam 121

tuesday_ said:


> Hi, ladies! :hi:
> 
> Wanted to come introduce myself as OH and I have just decided that we are going to start TTC in November/December! I'm so excited! :happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some others with a similar TTC date. :thumbup:




HazzaB said:


> Hello all!
> I am WTT baby #1. We are planning on TTC Nov/Dec. Would love a WTT buddy. :flower:

Hi Ladies, Just noticed you are also planning ttc Nov/Dec, we have set a rough date of beginning of Dec.Maybe we can be buddies:flower:


----------



## HazzaB

Sam 121 said:


> tuesday_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! :hi:
> 
> Wanted to come introduce myself as OH and I have just decided that we are going to start TTC in November/December! I'm so excited! :happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some others with a similar TTC date. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HazzaB said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> I am WTT baby #1. We are planning on TTC Nov/Dec. Would love a WTT buddy. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just noticed you are also planning ttc Nov/Dec, we have set a rough date of beginning of Dec.Maybe we can be buddies:flower:Click to expand...

Ooh yay! I have my ticker set for sept as OH wants a sept wedding and wants to start TTC after wedding. We're not even engaged yet!:haha: So i expect it will be more nov/dec as i first expected! I would love to be your buddy! :hugs:


----------



## Sam 121

HazzaB said:


> Sam 121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuesday_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! :hi:
> 
> Wanted to come introduce myself as OH and I have just decided that we are going to start TTC in November/December! I'm so excited! :happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know some others with a similar TTC date. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HazzaB said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> I am WTT baby #1. We are planning on TTC Nov/Dec. Would love a WTT buddy. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just noticed you are also planning ttc Nov/Dec, we have set a rough date of beginning of Dec.Maybe we can be buddies:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh yay! I have my ticker set for sept as OH wants a sept wedding and wants to start TTC after wedding. We're not even engaged yet!:haha: So i expect it will be more nov/dec as i first expected! I would love to be your buddy! :hugs:Click to expand...

:flower: Great! Congrats on your wedding x


----------



## tuesday_

goddess25 said:


> Tuesday which part of Sweden are you from? I have a few friends in Sweden but mostly from Copenhagen.

I'm from Gothenburg, Sweden. :)



HazzaB said:


> Hello all!
> I am WTT baby #1. We are planning on TTC Nov/Dec. Would love a WTT buddy. :flower:

I'd love to be your buddy! We're also planning on Nov/Dec. :thumbup:



Sam 121 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just noticed you are also planning ttc Nov/Dec, we have set a rough date of beginning of Dec.Maybe we can be buddies:flower:

I'd love to be your buddy too! :)


----------



## HazzaB

Yay! Got my 2 buddies! I'm going to add you both to my siggy if you don't mind. :hugs:


----------



## tuesday_

HazzaB said:


> Yay! Got my 2 buddies! I'm going to add you both to my siggy if you don't mind. :hugs:

Don't mind at all. I will add you too. :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!


----------



## Jary

bbygurl719 said:


> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!

I'm WTT September and looking for buddies :)


----------



## HazzaB

Jary said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!
> 
> I'm WTT September and looking for buddies :)Click to expand...

Would love to be you girlis buddy too. :flower: We have quiet a gang now!x


----------



## opalfruits

we can all be buddies :) so has anyone done anything in preparation yet? My mother has gone to orlando florida and is going to all the parks and things and she text me to say she has bought a Dumbo blankie "FOR THE BABY" :doh: he he he bless her :)


----------



## HazzaB

Oh bless her! I have quit smoking and am just researching at the mo. so much info out there!


----------



## opalfruits

HazzaB said:


> Oh bless her! I have quit smoking and am just researching at the mo. so much info out there!

Well done on quitting smoking :wohoo: :angelnot: That's brilliant!!! 

And researching is brill!! A really good book I recommend is DR Miriam Stoppards pregnancy and birth it's not overwhelming and helps you though every single stage it is a really easy read and you can pick it up and put it down all the time and read snippets when you have time, I call it the pregnancy bible I love it, It's what my mother gave to me when I fell pregnant at 19 :wacko: it helps loads :)
But yeah there is tones of info :)


----------



## HazzaB

Ooh thank you! :hugs: i will defo be picking that up!! 
Are you doing anything different to prepare for this one that you didn't before?


----------



## tuesday_

bbygurl719 said:


> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!




Jary said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!
> 
> I'm WTT September and looking for buddies :)Click to expand...

I'll be both your buddies too! Even though we're WTT till November but it doesn't matter. :thumbup:

Do you guys have WTT journals? Mine is in my signature. :)


----------



## opalfruits

HazzaB said:


> Ooh thank you! :hugs: i will defo be picking that up!!
> Are you doing anything different to prepare for this one that you didn't before?


Erm...... no I dont think so, I'm going to save money this time hehehe :thumbup:

I have had two c-sections but I would love a natural birth so I'm doing research and getting things investigated but thats it really, I'm currently losing weight to get pregnant 50-60lbs :blush: 

Umm what else...... Nothing much Oh we found out the sex the last two times but only told my parents BUT this time we are not finding out, so that will be a nice change :flower: I really can't think of much else at the minute, we have told the kids they will be having anew baby brother or sister next year and they are over the moon, bless em :hugs:


----------



## Jary

tuesday_ said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm WTT September and looking for buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be both your buddies too! Even though we're WTT till November but it doesn't matter. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you guys have WTT journals? Mine is in my signature. :)Click to expand...


Coolies :)

Yeah november is pretty close anyway. I don't have a WTT journal, will stalk yours tho :D I thought of starting one but we'll see once I start my job.


----------



## Jary

opalfruits said:


> we can all be buddies :) so has anyone done anything in preparation yet? My mother has gone to orlando florida and is going to all the parks and things and she text me to say she has bought a Dumbo blankie "FOR THE BABY" :doh: he he he bless her :)

I haven't bought anything baby clothes/equipment wise (i want to) but I have started pretnatals. Since it was recommended that all women of reproductive age take frolic acid I thought, well they are all important vits anywho. 

Also: go WTT team! :)


----------



## opalfruits

yes they are all important but studies have shown that lack of folic acid has directly affected the development of fetuses I take pre pregnancy vitamins and I now eat 8-10 portions of fruit salad and veg everyday (easy to get them in when you make smoothies) I have been eating healthily for only 10 days but I will stay this way until I lose lots of weight as I don't think its healthy to be overweight and pregnant, just so many risks..... I'm not usually overweight, just some bad stuff has happened this last 3 years and I've piled on weight :cry: 

I haven't bought any baby equipment either but I want to hehe, :)

I want to write a journal I just don't know how to? x


----------



## goddess25

Journaling is great it helps you and its really nice to look back on too.

Eating healthier and being active and pre natals is great. The recommendations over here for folic acid is 1g to be taken around 3 months prior to conceiving as it takes that long for folic acid to be absorbed and built up. It is supposed to prevent neural tube defects and since most women now take it conditions like cerebral palsy and spina bifada among others are decreasing.

Its great that we have this little group to support each other.


----------



## goddess25

HazzaB said:


> Oh bless her! I have quit smoking and am just researching at the mo. so much info out there!

Well done. Its a huge step to take.


----------



## tuesday_

opalfruits said:


> I want to write a journal I just don't know how to? x

Meaning you don't know how to set it up? Or you just don't know what to write?


----------



## Jary

goddess25 said:


> Journaling is great it helps you and its really nice to look back on too.
> 
> Eating healthier and being active and pre natals is great. The recommendations over here for folic acid is 1g to be taken around 3 months prior to conceiving as it takes that long for folic acid to be absorbed and built up. It is supposed to prevent neural tube defects and since most women now take it conditions like cerebral palsy and spina bifada among others are decreasing.
> 
> Its great that we have this little group to support each other.

There was a study done apparently which found that taking frolic acid up to a year in advance significantly reduced the number of preterm labours and other complications.

I'm considered overweight (5ft 2" and 10st) so I'd like to lose a bit before sept. but I think this will be easier once I start my job and get into a routine. I'd like to be more healthier with food. But I never know what to have!


----------



## Sam 121

tuesday_ said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Tuesday which part of Sweden are you from? I have a few friends in Sweden but mostly from Copenhagen.
> 
> I'm from Gothenburg, Sweden. :)
> 
> 
> 
> HazzaB said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> I am WTT baby #1. We are planning on TTC Nov/Dec. Would love a WTT buddy. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to be your buddy! We're also planning on Nov/Dec. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam 121 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just noticed you are also planning ttc Nov/Dec, we have set a rough date of beginning of Dec.Maybe we can be buddies:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to be your buddy too! :)Click to expand...




HazzaB said:


> Yay! Got my 2 buddies! I'm going to add you both to my siggy if you don't mind. :hugs:




bbygurl719 said:


> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!




Jary said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> ill be ur buddies as well i WTT in sept/oct!!
> 
> I'm WTT September and looking for buddies :)Click to expand...

I have added you all in my sig xx


----------



## goddess25

Thats an interesting study.. maybe I will start my folic acid soon. I started taking it for 5 months before TTC #2 baby. Its not going to do us any harm. I don't take other pre natal vits as I find them too harsh on my tummy besides I don't really belive the others work while there is masses of documented evidence for folic acid.


----------



## goddess25

Where are we all from?

What do we do in terms of work?


----------



## opalfruits

I dont know how to set one up :)

My name is Jules I'm 25 I'm a married mother of two, my hubby can't work due to health problems so I work, and he does alot of running around with the kids and helps out in the house. I am currently in college full time and working full time, I'm studying Access to HE and I was going for midwifery, but I have changed my mind and am going to go down the doula route :)
My job is to care for adults with SLD I have just the one client and I respite her in my own home saturday nights and take her out a few evenings in the week to the cinema or gym ect.

Uhh what else, My children are aged nearly 7 and 3yrs4m I have a boy and A girl my first born was a boy, I have big babies. We're very blessed and very happy, life can be hard due to our circumstances but we take time to appreciate the good and try to ignore the bad. We are both good parents and work well as a team, we got together very young 15&16 and have never even split up for an hour hehehe, still very much in love.

We are big DVD fans and at the mo we are working our way through the complete lost box set :dance:

so thats a little bit about me :hug:


----------



## tuesday_

goddess25 said:


> Where are we all from?
> 
> What do we do in terms of work?

I live in Sweden but I'm American... I moved here a little over a year ago to be with my boyfriend, who is Swedish. I don't work... right now I'm a full-time student. OH works though.

I think there might be a few other facts about me on my WTT journal as well. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

My name is Amanda, I'm 22 years old. I have a beautiful 2 month old daughter named Aaryella , I have 3 step kids Tyler (13), Amathyst (11), and Savannah (6)!! I have a Wonderful Husband we got married 12/24/2011. I live in the United States in florida!


----------



## goddess25

I am Joanne or Jo as most of my friends call me. I have 2 children a son called Euan who will be 3 in Feb and a daughter Olivia who will be 1 in Feb. I am from Glasgow, Scotland and so is my husband. I lived in Edinburgh for a little while and then we decided to emigrate. We now live in Vancouver on the west coast of Canada. We have been here for awhile but are considering a move back to Glasgow. Since we had kids we are really missing our parents, siblings, and other family plus our close friends. 
I am married and started dating my husband when I was 17.


----------



## opalfruits

ahh this is lovely :)


----------



## Jary

goddess25 said:


> Where are we all from?
> 
> What do we do in terms of work?

I'm originally from the NE of England but moved to Dorset as James is from here and when I came down to visit I loved it :) so then we decided that once I finished uni we would move down. James moved up north to be nearer me while I was studying.

And I'm a nurse. Haven't yet started my first job yet tho; all the paper work is sorted but awaiting contact to arrange a start date. I can't wait!!!!!

I've had experience on gynaecology; it was my management placement, so I chose to go there. It was close to maternity so sometimes you could hear babies cry :)


----------



## goddess25

Jary i am a nurse too.


----------



## Jary

goddess25 said:


> Jary i am a nurse too.

Oh fab! Any specific branch/area??


----------



## goddess25

I work in bone marrow transplant. Am looking for a new job right now as i cant work shifts. I was a transplant coordinator between mat leaves which i absolutely loved but it was just a secondment. I wish it was mine.


----------



## Jary

goddess25 said:


> I work in bone marrow transplant. Am looking for a new job right now as i cant work shifts. I was a transplant coordinator between mat leaves which i absolutely loved but it was just a secondment. I wish it was mine.

Sounds amazing. I'd like to be a specialist nurse eventually. Originally I wanted to specialise in sexual health but I had experience with cancer patients and found myself wanting to go into that. So, I decided to apply for an oncology post and I got the job. So lucky :) nervous tho!

How long have you been a nurse?


----------



## x__amour

Hi all. I'm WTT October 2012. :hi:


----------



## goddess25

Oncology is a great place to work. You will love it.


----------



## Jary

I found it extremely rewarding working with cancer patients. It can be a challenge tho, so I can't say it's because I find it enjoyable...that would be the wrong word, but I just loved haematology and met some great people. Some were palliative but had a great outlook on life. I think I felt more at ease going for this job because I had a genuine interest for the speciality. 

Just worried about going back into practice after not being on a ward since July and I hope the team are nice!


----------



## goddess25

Haematology is my speciality and bone marrow transplant. Its a great place to work. You get a whole mixture of oncology, palliation, chemo admin, a lot of medical emergencies and you liase so closely with ICU, so you become quite adept at looking after the critically ill patient.

You will fine and will slot in fine.


----------



## goddess25

How are you all doing? Our house is on for sale now which is great. We are supposed to be looking at houses but the place we are looking at is buried in snow so we need to wait for a bit of snow melt.

Did you all watch One born every minute? I have been trying to get it on channel 4 on demand but it doesn't work well. It works for the titles and then won't load.. which is a shame.


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> How are you all doing? Our house is on for sale now which is great. We are supposed to be looking at houses but the place we are looking at is buried in snow so we need to wait for a bit of snow melt.
> 
> Did you all watch One born every minute? I have been trying to get it on channel 4 on demand but it doesn't work well. It works for the titles and then won't load.. which is a shame.

Great news about the house, not so great news about the viewing hehe! What night is OBEM on? I shouldn't watch it really it makes my cry hysterically :shrug::dohh::blush: But there we go, such is life and all that :D so I found out today my cousin is starting to TTC in april, I'm a little jealous BUT it's my own fault for putting on weight and having to lose it before I can TTC :) :blush:
Besides it is not a race and it would be wonderful to see her have her baby first and everything and then have mine as it was the other way around last time, her daughter was born 9 months after mine :) very cheap baby for her as she had EVERTHING hand me down that was only a couple of months old hehe

IIIIIII'M SOOOOOOOOOO BROOOOOOOOOOOOOODY hehehe


----------



## goddess25

I am pretty broody too, but thinking about going back to work now and getting a job is my biggest priority.

You will feel better for losing the weight first, how is that going?


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> I am pretty broody too, but thinking about going back to work now and getting a job is my biggest priority.
> 
> You will feel better for losing the weight first, how is that going?

Yeah I will for sure! Well its been 6 weeks and im 6.5lbs down :) another 50 by sept is my goal :) which is a nice sensable 1-1.5lbs a week average, I'm not usually big I just gained alot of weight after A few deaths 4 in total all my imeadiate and close family :cry: time to ditch this grief saddle now :) x x I'm working and saving money like mad I'm in full time study too. So what work do you do? apart from being a mum of two adorable babes :flower:


----------



## goddess25

I am just about to go back to work full time unfortunately.. although not entirely sure what I will be doing just yet. I am an RN and can't go back to my regular job as its all shift work, a combination of days and nights and my hubby works constant late shifts so have to do days. There are a few things I am looking into so will need to see what works out.

I am only 4lb down since the 1st Jan... need to try harder. I don't expect a weight loss this week as my hubby bought me a biggish dairymilk from the UK and I am finding it hard to resist.

What about you? What are you studying?


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello. :wave:

I have not read this whole thread (I am so tiered right now and can not think straight) but I just wanted to see if I can join you ladies? 

I am 26 (27 in March) and married and I have son who is almost 21 months old and am WTT until October to November time. We were not sure if we wanted one or two children but have run the numbers and made some plans and see that a second will be manageable. I am waiting until then because I am a mature student and if I was to conceive at this point the due date would give me a month or two after my third year finishes and enough time after before starting anything else (I am hoping to do teacher training). I am worried since the third trimester was rough for me and I was in and out of hospital a few times a week with my son but also know every pregnancy is different. I had 2 MMC's before I had my son but with all three pregnancies I did get pregnant within a month or trying.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Omiomen.. 

It sounds like you have it all planned out. Hope the 3rd tri for you next time around is a bit easier. 

Like you I had 2 m/c and with all 4 of my pregnancies I got pregnant with a few months of trying.


----------



## opalfruits

Hey everyone we have decided to change our TTC date to june the first!!!!!! It's much closer and we are so very excited eeeeeee, I hope we can all still chat as june-sept is not that far apart :hugs: xxx


----------



## goddess25

June is so close, very excited for you. I am hoping once we have our life in order and I have a new job etc..OH might be inclined to try earlier too. You never know. Its so close. You will be starting your folic acid soon.. woohoo.


----------



## brittani

Hey everyone, me and my husband are wanting to try for our 1st around Sep-Nov. Would love to be able to chat/buddy up with others!!


----------



## opalfruits

Thank goddess 25 yep I sure will!!!! I'm so excited! I already have 4 baby grows and a blanket!!!!! :haha::blush: Oh what are we like! My mum started it she came home from Orlando with a beautiful disney dumbo baby blanket and that was it me and OH decided to pop into next and buy a unisex I heart mummy and I heart daddy baby grow and then today in asda they had unisex dumbo new born sets and pj's so well we had to have those to match the blankie mum bought lmao!!!!! 

Were are terrible!!! :blush:

I hope you can work things out a bit sooner too :happydance:


----------



## opalfruits

Hello Brittani of course you are welcome here hun :D x x x


----------



## goddess25

Hi Brittani and welcome.

Its hard to resist newborn clothing. We wont' buy anything until I am well into a pregnancy. I usually don't start buying until about 30w ish.


----------



## opalfruits

goddess25 said:


> Hi Brittani and welcome.
> 
> Its hard to resist newborn clothing. We wont' buy anything until I am well into a pregnancy. I usually don't start buying until about 30w ish.

We have always bought before hand :) we enjoy the planning as much as the trying and getting preggers :thumbup: 
I have a friend well two actually who don't buy anything until the 28 weeks is passed and then some :)
Each to their own :flower:


----------



## goddess25

First time around I had a m/c and then it took until about 30w to get my head around that I was going to have a baby, and then bought everything in one go. Third time m/c so fourth time was the same.. I guess I think I jinx it or something. Would not have a stroller in the house until baby was about to be born. Very superstitious and silly really as I am sure it would make no difference. I guess in my mind I did not want items in the house and no baby.


----------



## opalfruits

I'm sorry about your losses hun, it's awful isn't it. Oh yeah I totally get why, I have two friends the same and they say the same things. I just think it's better to be optimistic and enjoy the pregnancy from day one, plan and prepare and be excited about it, if the worst happens then deal with it then you know, I did have baby items when we had a MC at 6 weeks just some vests and things and I kept them for the next baby, I would occasionally remember when putting my daughter in them but that feeling soon left and I was happy to be putting my baby in them, I cant speak for late miscarriages though I can see how that would be totally different.

The doctors say my son was a twin (I did not find out I was pregnant until 10weeks) I had quite a strange and significant bleed 4 weeks before I found out I was expecting and my dad is a twin my uncles are twins and OH's mother is a twin, my aunty had twins so there's lots in the family. I often think about that baby and feel so sad that I never even knew he or she was there, I feel like although "both" mc's were 6 weeks I feel like I'm missing these children do you ever feel that way I look at my son and picture two of him....... Also I had a feeling I would lose a baby first then carry and I feel the same again, do you ever get that? sorry for all the questions :hug:


----------



## fides

may i join?

i don't know when we'll be ttc - it just depends on how quickly i lose my preggo pounds - i want to get to where i was before the 1st pregnancy before we ttc again, so it could be this fall, it could be sooner or later, but i'd love to chat with you ladies along the way!


----------



## tuesday_

Welcome, fides! Your son is so adorable. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey fides its nice to see someone i kno from november mommys in here!!


----------



## fides

hey there! so you guys are hoping for this fall, then, or is that up in the air?


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Fides and your son is lovely.

I do know what you mean opal.. I quite expect another loss this time around before a healthy pregnancy. I still think about the babies that could have been but at the same time if I they had survived, I would not have Euan or Livi and I would not give them up for the world. They say everything happens for a reason but it doesn't make it any easier at the time.


----------



## bbygurl719

i hoping to start in lat sept early oct for a july baby!! my Oh's bday is in november and we had ella in november and my bday is in july so we want one in each month


----------



## fides

awww :cloud9:


----------



## goddess25

Both my kids were born in Feb so it will just be a novelty to have one born in another month..;)


----------



## OmiOmen

I planned on keeping up to date with this thread better and then a few days ago the lead for my internet broke and I have only just got around to getting one. :dohh:



goddess25 said:


> Its hard to resist newborn clothing. We wont' buy anything until I am well into a pregnancy. I usually don't start buying until about 30w ish.

I did not buy anything the first two times which were both MMC's but with my son I bought one set of baby-grows after the 12 week scan as a reward (if that makes any sense) because the first time that is when I found out I had actually had a MMC. Then I did not buy anything else until after the second scan and within days of it we had everything! I have no idea when we will buy this time. I am frugal (although my husband would say I am cheap) and would happily use my son's old stuff which is all in decent condition but my husband refuses to do so. I think my husband is really looking forward to buying a new pram/pushchair if I am honest. :haha:

I am just wondering how all you other ladies feel about being heavily pregnant in summer if it happens right away? My son was born early May and that was enough to make me feel like I was about to pass out from overheating and I am wondering how I would cope June/July time.


----------



## fides

yeah - i'd thought about the whole summer issue - i was glad to have a baby in November b/c he was born at home and we don't have air conditioning in the house... if we have a baby next summer, though, i'd just have to deal with it!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am guessing it gets hotter there than here in the UK too. I was feeling bad enough in May and my MIL had my husband in August and still remembers how awful she felt.


----------



## Jary

If me and James haven't conceived by feb then we'll leave it till June '13 cause my man said he didn't want a baby in December due to it being near Xmas, his bday is in jan and my bday is in feb! So he wanted to avoid those months lol. It would be nice to have a spring/summer baby since ours is all in the winter!


----------



## goddess25

I don't particularly want to be pregnant in summer as its typically about 30 here every day and pretty humid and most houses don't have built in air con. I have been pregnant both times over winter and it was perfect for me..-15 and I was nice and toasty, hated the heating on and everyone else around me had about a million layers on while I was in a t shirt.

We bought a new stroller as I wanted a double and a few new toys but everything else we used from first time around. Oh and I excessively bought girls clothing.


----------



## fides

edit: oops


----------



## bbygurl719

It will b misreable being 7 8 9 months in the summer time here but its worth it!! cuz even tho i had ella in november i was 4-7 months thru our hottest time of the yr may-aug and it was just plan out horrible!!! i was always hot and i lived in my sports bra..


----------



## OmiOmen

I guess not having to rely on uncomfortable maternity trousers will be nice but I felt so warm by May time. 

My husband has started looking for baby things now, he seems to want to pick everything, last time I picked most things except the travel system and I think he thinks it is 'his turn' to pick things out. I also do not want to find out the gender this time (we did with my son) and my husband does and is sure he can keep the secret from me and out family but I think he will slip up and end up saying. :dohh:


----------



## opalfruits

Oh the summer thing, my baby girl was born sept 18th so I got pregnant new years eve so I did the whole new year from cold right through to due all through june, july aug and sept and the muggy evenings got to me sometimes but i would have a fan right next to me blowing up and down my body and I kept a damp towel by me and just rubbed it over my skin, that with the fan on cooled me down very nicely, to be fair it was only hot a few times, as I live in UK :) I really don't mind when I carry or give birth, I would love a baby in july as we have one in april and sept so its in the middle-ish hehe. xxxx


----------



## opalfruits

We are not trying in June and I don't know if we will be trying in the near future either, I'm gutted but things happen. I got offered an interview for Midwifery at Uni and I'm going to try and go for it 600+ applied and they interview 80 with 14 placements so it's a huge deal and I need to go for it, I would say we would be TTC in 2015 now :( but :) I'm so full of mixed emotions!


----------



## Jary

opalfruits said:


> We are not trying in June and I don't know if we will be trying in the near future either, I'm gutted but things happen. I got offered an interview for Midwifery at Uni and I'm going to try and go for it 600+ applied and they interview 80 with 14 placements so it's a huge deal and I need to go for it, I would say we would be TTC in 2015 now :( but :) I'm so full of mixed emotions!

They do let you go on maternity leave on NHS courses. One of the girls in my nursing group got pregnant and just went back to another cohort. They are flexible on those courses as it costs a LOT to train nurses and midwives so they will do what they can to keep you on the course.


----------



## opalfruits

Thank you so much Jary, I just cant see how I would manage with a baby and placements and Uni work, hmmm I aim to breast feed for one year like I did with my daughter and oh I don't know, Who knows maybe I will. I'm just going to focus everything on getting this placement for now and deal with things as they come, I am gutted but it's better for our children and any future children we may have for me to have a steady stable job, Thanks for being supportive x x x


----------



## Jary

Yeah I guess it's more practical and from what I've heard the midwifery course is rather heavy going. I considered it and part of me does still want to be a midwife but we'll see where my nursing takes me! The course does sound fantastic tho. The student midwives I spoke to got to do so much more than nursing students.


----------



## opalfruits

Thanks for the info, it does sound amazing, I hope, wish and pray that I get a place xx


----------



## lauraloo24

Hopefully we will be in a position to start TTC between Oct - Dec of this year - hope so, feels like I've been waiting forever! Just got a lot of excess weight to shift first, and some debts to clear but then we'll be good to go!


----------



## Sam 121

Hi All, how is everyone getting on with the waiting??I am very broody right now and thinking about babies 24/7. I watched one born every minute the other night which didn't help at all!

I thought me and OH may start TTC earlier this year,but realistically need to still wait until at least September time.I have some dreaded credit card debt to clear and we are doing some decorating.


----------



## fides

i know what you mean on the decorating - i was actually painting the day i got my BFP last year, and we were nervous about painting in pregnancy, so our house looks just a bit unfinished. :haha: hope time flies for you between now and September!!

afm, i'm really trying to walk the baby pounds off so we can ttc once the weight's back to normal! :happydance: i'm not nursing, so it will take a while.


----------



## Sam 121

Thanks fides, I don't think I could cope with the pain fumes while pregnant!?Good luck on your weight loss, I could do with some exercise as well. Thought about looking for some yoga classes x something else to keep me busy!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all me and hubby decided to try in may im so excited we want r babies close in age we were gunn do april but we r going to disney world end or march and end of april so we dont want to b concerned im pregnant and not knowing and me going on the rides so may it is!!


----------



## fides

oh, wow, bby!! May will be here so soon! congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

i kno i cant believe it. its only 2months n 3 weeks away


----------



## Sam 121

Congrats bbygurl719, how exciting! Not long at all x


----------



## bbygurl719

ty i kno


----------



## goddess25

Congrats bbygurl on TTC earlier, thats huge. I hope we get to try earlier too.

Wish we could just get on with it now. Feeling super broody right now.


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! Can I join you? The earliest we'll be ttc from is September but December is the latest we'll be starting again, though we'll be skipping next February and March if I'm not pregnant by then to avoid another December baby! I am kind of surprised that I'm so broody already- My little girl's only 8 1/2 weeks old! I love her more than I could ever imagine but I REALLY miss being pregnant. I was ready to do it all again as soon as she was born! I'm really emotional at the moment and I think it might be because I've just started my 1st period after having her, despite exclusively breastfeeding! I know that's a good sign that my body'll be back on track by the time we're ttc though! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## bbygurl719

EstelSeren i undersatand how u feel i see ur daughter was born on the 19th of december. my daughter was the 19th of november and im already broody. We were going to start ttc in sept but we decide to move it up cuz i want another one and close in age!!


----------



## goddess25

My LOs are 3 & 1. I miss being pregnant too and I am super broody.

Good to hear your cycles are back on track so early.


----------



## PinkEmily

EstelSeren said:


> Hi! Can I join you? The earliest we'll be ttc from is September but December is the latest we'll be starting again, though we'll be skipping next February and March if I'm not pregnant by then to avoid another December baby! I am kind of surprised that I'm so broody already- My little girl's only 8 1/2 weeks old! I love her more than I could ever imagine but I REALLY miss being pregnant. I was ready to do it all again as soon as she was born! I'm really emotional at the moment and I think it might be because I've just started my 1st period after having her, despite exclusively breastfeeding! I know that's a good sign that my body'll be back on track by the time we're ttc though! :thumbup:
> 
> Beca :wave:

We are trying in November but skipping the February and March as well. December and January is busy enough with Holiday festivities and LOs birthday.


----------



## goddess25

Hadn't really thought about that, but good idea. I don't mind a December or January baby as long as its not to close to Christmas.


----------



## opalfruits

Hello girls! I know it's been forever since I came on here last, but life has been a bit up and down and I'm gutted to say that we will not be trying for a baby in the next few months.
well, it is going to be 2015 at the earliest for us now as I have managed to get into University!

I'm really really happy about that and I will be training to become a midwife so will still be around all things pregnancy and baby! yey! It's an extremely competitive course to get onto and 600+ applied for 22 places and I have one of them 

I am sad that we wont have another until our youngest is at least 7 or 8 and eldest will be 10-11 but hey I will only be 29 so not too bad and besides I will have a secure job that I love and be able to support my family better so it's all very good.

Thanks for all the brilliant information on here girls and I will be popping in and out to see how things go! Speak soon x x x


----------

